# Sony Vaio VGN-NW150J (F10 Start-Up Failure)



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Normally on a Sony Vaio, F10 startsup the recovery menu. My computer 2 weeks ago failed to boot. I did a full restore, and my computer worked fine until an hour ago when it happened again. I tried to restore again, but this time F10 will not work. I can't get into safe mode now either. So... Now what?

If I can't get into recovery mode using F10, does that mean if I get a restore disc it will do no good? Thanks in advance...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

use the hatachi one


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

You mean download that to a working computer, burn, and put it in the tray?

Will the laptop start the disc?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes if the bios is set to cd first and it is burned as a iso

http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

How can I set the BIOs to CD? My computer won't boot at all. :/


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyways I'll try doing this and keep posted. I hope it works, and thanks for the links.

But how do I know what the make of my hard drive is? I tried looking it up and I don't see any information regarding it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use the hatachi one it usually works on all brands


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright I put the disc in and it says "Device List" ... it says <empty> and all I can do is rescan or 'help' ... nothing else is there. What do I do now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try connecting the drive to another computer using a 2/1/2 to 3 converter or putting it into an external box

then check it


----------

